
Making Wrong Code Look Wrong (2005) - NieDzejkob
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2005/05/11/making-wrong-code-look-wrong/
======
kd5bjo
The modern solution to this problem is to use different types for semantically
distinct categories, even if the in-memory representation is effectively
identical. Noticing that you’re mixing HTML-safe and HTML-unsafe strings is
exactly the sort of thing the compiler should be able to help you with.

~~~
NieDzejkob
There's a nice discussion on this topic under 2011's submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2912702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2912702)

